# Best T-Shirt Slogans?



## horusd (5 Apr 2011)

Equal Opportunity Annoyer.
Figment of my own imagination.
Polagamy Loves Company.
Pianist Envy.
Enjoy...Cocaine.
Places to Go...People to Annoy.
Our Lady of Perpetual Mood swings.
And you're telling me this because...?

*And for all the AAM wannbe rich list *...

I don't do rich, but if I did, I'd be FABULOUS.

*...and the AAM maths gurus...*

Five out of Four People don't understand Fractions.


----------



## Ancutza (5 Apr 2011)

When worn by people with a belly like mine..
'I beat anorexia'

My brother has one which always makes me smile (in a very childish way)...

'You say tomato, I say **** you'


----------



## mf1 (6 Apr 2011)

"My mammy is  a desperate housewife" 

mf


----------



## Firefly (6 Apr 2011)

"I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll take a look"


----------



## homeowner (6 Apr 2011)

Ben there. Dunne that. Bought the Taoiseach.


----------



## pinkyBear (6 Apr 2011)

homeowner said:


> Ben there. Dunne that. Bought the Taoiseach.


 Brilliant


----------



## foxylady (6 Apr 2011)

mf1 said:


> "My mammy is a desperate housewife"
> 
> mf


 

"I've just spent nine months inside"  (This was on a babygro)


----------



## PaddyW (6 Apr 2011)

Firefly said:


> "I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll take a look"



I have that t-shirt


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2011)

Along the lines of the “Make poverty history” campaign, I saw one that read “Make Bono history”


----------



## Complainer (6 Apr 2011)

Firefly said:


> "I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll take a look"



Class.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (8 Apr 2011)

Wish we had a "like" button for some of these.

I saw one the other week. "What goes on in Ireland goes on Facebook"


----------



## Barney Magoo (9 Apr 2011)

"Same shirt different day"


----------



## Yorrick (9 Apr 2011)

Slogan on t shirt as worn by flat chested girl

"no ones perfect"


----------



## foxylady (12 Apr 2011)

Just nuckin futs


----------



## myate (13 Apr 2011)

Also on a babygro we got in San Francisco - "iPoo'd"...with the mac wheel and various other sayings change me etc!


----------



## Ceepee (21 Apr 2011)

More an accidental slogan:

In the early 1990s, I saw a VERY overweight woman lumbering up to Communion wearing an England soccer shirt with 'WADDLE' on the back.


----------



## Complainer (21 Apr 2011)

I trust you prayed for forgiveness.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2011)

Procrastinate *NOW!*


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2011)

Id love to have a battle of wits with you,but you appear unarmed...

Its not whether you win or lose,its who you blame..

Choose your sick days carefully..

Where theres a will, I want to be in it..

What part of Eelymosynary Ratiocination do you not understand..


----------



## shammy feen (22 Apr 2011)

"Dont Harrangue Joan!"


----------



## horusd (22 Apr 2011)

thedaras;1161531[B said:
			
		

> ]*Id love to have a battle of wits with you,but you appear unarmed...*[/B]
> 
> *Its not whether you win or lose,its who you blame..*
> 
> ...


 
These are class! Two others:

I don't do rich, but if I did, I'd be fabulous!

Where there's a will...there's relatives!


----------



## PMU (23 Apr 2011)

From Israel:

"Visit Israel Before Israel Visits You"

and 

"Guns and Moses"


----------



## flossie (27 May 2011)

I saw this thred ages ago and wanted to post but i wasn't a 50+ member - but finally got there!

Saw a T-Shirt with:

*"Man Flu - Women Just Don't Get It!" *which made me chuckle (even as a girl!).


----------



## Staples (27 May 2011)

Saw a guy going to communion a few weeks back wearing a t-shirt with the slogan "Feel free to feel me".

Didn't seem to get any takers at mass anyway.


----------



## DB74 (27 May 2011)

Saw one last summer on a heavily pregnant woman:

"It started with a kiss!"


----------

